# buying used



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mil-spec for cheap .. almost too good to be true but anyways. Can I register it with SA even if the previous owner already did in order for me to get the lifetime warranty??


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

From the SA site in regards to the warranty...



> Springfield, Inc. warrants to the *initial retail purchaser* that the products it sells will be free of defects in workmanship or material *during his or her lifetime as long as he or she owns the product*. If any failure to conform to this warranty becomes apparent during this period, Springfield shall upon prompt, written, notice and compliance by the customer with such instructions as it shall give with respect to the return of defective products or parts, correct such non-conformity by repair or replacement, F.O.B. factory, of the defective part or parts. Correction in the manner provided above shall constitute a fulfillment of all liabilities of Springfield with respect to the quality of the products. This warranty shall not cover any damage or condition determined by Springfield to be caused by carelessness, negligence, misuse, normal wear and tear, or failure to properly maintain the product or unauthorized repairs or modifications. The foregoing warranty is exclusive and in lieu of all other warranties of quality, whether written, oral or implied (including any warranty of merchantability or fitness for purpose).


http://www.springfield-armory.com/assets/downloads/warranty.pdf

You should contact SA to find out what your options are.


----------

